# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  μπιφτεκια

## alien.carmania

κιμας             1 κιλο
βρωμη           100 γρ
αυγο              1
κρεμμυδι        1
σκορδο          1 σκελιδα
μαιντανο        1 ματσακι
ελαιολαδο      2 κ.σ
αλατι             1 κ.γ κοφτο
πιπερι            1/2 κ.γ κοφτο
ριγανη           1 κ.γ

ο κιμας ειναι απο κοτοπουλο, φυσικα μπορειτε να βαλετε  τον μισο κιμα απο μοσχαρι να το κανετε μισο μισο για ποιο νοστιμο η ολο μοσχαρι...! τωρα που ειμαι σε διετα το κανω απο κοτοπουλο...!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

μπιφτεκια κοτοπουλο εχω και γω τωρα να ψινονται.Αλλα τα πηρα ετοιμα απο το κρεοπωλειο :/

----------


## versus

> μπιφτεκια κοτοπουλο εχω και γω τωρα να ψινονται.Αλλα τα πηρα ετοιμα απο το κρεοπωλειο :/


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

η βρομη ειναι must η' τα φτιαχνω και χωρις?

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> η βρομη ειναι must η' τα φτιαχνω και χωρις?


πως θα ζυμοθουν αλλιως???

----------


## Devil

> πως θα ζυμοθουν αλλιως???


εμενα ρωτας?

που να ξερω λες και εχω ξαναφτιαξει μπιφτεκια :01. Razz:

----------


## Haris Pilton

Και σκέτο κιμά έχω ψησει ,πολύ πυκνή αφή στο στόμα.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> εμενα ρωτας?
> 
> που να ξερω λες και εχω ξαναφτιαξει μπιφτεκια


χαχαχα ουτε εγω μεταξυ μας εχω φτιαξει ποτε αλλα αυτο το ξερω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## versus

> χαχαχα ουτε εγω μεταξυ μας εχω φτιαξει ποτε αλλα αυτο το ξερω


γιατί με σκέτο κιμά δεν γίνεται;

----------


## Ramrod

> γιατί με σκέτο κιμά δεν γίνεται;


Δε ζυμώνεται καλά και γίνεται πυκνό και σκληρό...Ζυμώνουμε με βρώμη ή ψωμί ολικής...

----------


## alien.carmania

> Δε ζυμώνεται καλά και γίνεται πυκνό και σκληρό...Ζυμώνουμε με βρώμη ή ψωμί ολικής...


 :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## primordial

> Δε ζυμώνεται καλά και γίνεται πυκνό και σκληρό...Ζυμώνουμε με βρώμη ή ψωμί ολικής...


Εναλλακτικά, αν τα θέλετε λίγο πιο μαλακά, σε περίπτωση που τα φτιάξετε με μοσχάρι, μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε φρυγανιά τριμμένη για να τα ζυμώσετε κ να προσθέσετε λίγο γαλατάκι......μην με ρωτήσετε ποσότητες.... δουλεύω πολύ με το μάτι όταν πειραματίζομαι....... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ramrod

> Εναλλακτικά, αν τα θέλετε λίγο πιο μαλακά, σε περίπτωση που τα φτιάξετε με μοσχάρι, μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε φρυγανιά τριμμένη για να τα ζυμώσετε κ να προσθέσετε λίγο γαλατάκι......μην με ρωτήσετε ποσότητες.... δουλεύω πολύ με το μάτι όταν πειραματίζομαι.......


Απλά δε ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι στα πλαίσια της σωστής διατροφής για BB με φρυγανιά. Πρέπει να έχει υψηλότερο GI, όπως το λευκό ψωμί...

----------


## dionisos

Υπάρχει πάντως και η μαύρη φρυγανιά! :01. Wink:

----------


## Ramrod

> Υπάρχει πάντως και η μαύρη φρυγανιά!


Εδώ υπάρχουν μαύρα πρόβατα, φρυγανιά δε θα υπήρχε?  :01. Mr. Green: 

 :banana:

----------


## dionisos

> Εδώ υπάρχουν μαύρα πρόβατα, φρυγανιά δε θα υπήρχε?


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## KILERMAN

μπιφτεκια με κρεας κοτοπουλου και βρωμη !!!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lokoo

Πως θα υπολογισω ποση πρωτεινη-υδατανθρ θα εχουν τα 100γρ μπιφτεκιου?

----------


## Ramrod

> Πως θα υπολογισω ποση πρωτεινη-υδατανθρ θα εχουν τα 100γρ μπιφτεκιου?


εγώ μετράω τον κιμά...πόσο κιμά βάζω σε ένα μπιφτέκι? Τόση πρωτεϊνη υπολογίζω...

----------


## f-panos

Μετρας τις συνολικες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης-υδατανθρακα-λιπος πλαθεις τον κιμα σε ομοια μπιφτεκια, οποτε διαιρωντας με τον αριθμο μπιφτεκιων που σου εχουν βγει βγαζεις ποσο περιπου εχει το καθενα

----------


## Ramrod

παιδιά σοβαρά τώρα, πλάκα κάνουμε? Πόση διαφορά να έχει το μπιφτέκι στην τελική του μορφή απο τον κιμά? Προσθέτεις 1-2 αυγά (εγώ σε μισό κιλό κιμά περίπου) έ κάθε μπιφτέκι απο τα 5 που θα βγούν θα έχουν 2-3 γρ πρωτεϊνης παραπάνω...ε θα βάλεις και βρώμη ή φρυγανιές...πόσο υδατάνθρακα να πάρουν? 20γρ? Τόσο πολύ σημασία έχει και η παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια?

Νομίζω μερικές φορές χάνουμε την ουσία...

----------


## lokoo

δε μου εκοψε να βρω ποσο πρωτεινη εχει ο κιμας αψητος και προσπαθουσα να βρω ποσο χανει στο ψησιμο. :08. One Laugh:

----------


## Socratis100

Ερωτηση
ο κιμας εχει προτεινη?Οποιοσδηποτε κιμας?Πχ τωρα τρωω λαχανοντολμαδες,με κιμα και ρυζι μεσα.Επικο φαγακι.

----------


## eri_87

> Ερωτηση
> ο κιμας εχει προτεινη?Οποιοσδηποτε κιμας?Πχ τωρα τρωω λαχανοντολμαδες,με κιμα και ρυζι μεσα.Επικο φαγακι.


Εννοείτε έχει πρωτεΐνη ο κιμάς! Τί να αλλάξει δηλ αν φας κρέας κομμάτι ή κρέας κομματιασμένο;;; Απλά στους λαχανοντολμάδες δεν είναι κ μεγάλη η ποσότητα του κιμά.

----------


## deluxe

Αυτα τα ετοιμα του κρεοπωλειου, ειναι καλα; Γιατι παιρνω κοντα στα 10 την εβδομαδα! Και κοτοπουλο και μοσχαρισια!

----------


## steg

> Αυτα τα ετοιμα του κρεοπωλειου, ειναι καλα;


Εγώ και μόνο που τα βλέπω κόβω δρόμο, αλλά εντάξει αυτό δεν σημαίνει τίποτα (απλά δε μου "γεμίζουν" που λέμε). Η εύκολη εναλλακτική που σου προτείνω και που μ' αυτή θα ξέρεις τι ακριβώς έχει μέσα το μπιφτέκι σου είναι: παίρνεις μισό κιλό άπαχο κιμαδάκι μοσχαρίσιο (νουά, για παράδειγμα) το Σάββατο το πρωί, βρίσκεις ένα ελεύθερο 20λεπτο την Κυριακή, φτιάχνεις 5 μπιφτέκια με κιμά των 100 γραμμαρίων έκαστο (ή 10 των 50, αν τα προτιμάς μικρά) και τα χώνεις στην κατάψυξη εκτός από ένα ή δύο που θα φας την επόμενη μέρα. Ετσι θα έχεις για όλη τη βδομάδα μπιφτεκάκι χειροποίητο και άμεσα διαθέσιμο.

----------


## pizzass

Εξαρταται το κρεοπωλειο ρε συ!

----------


## steg

Ναι σίγουρα, αλλά καλό είναι ο κιμάς να κόβεται μπροστά σου. Επίσης, δεν ξέρεις τι άλλο έχουν βάλει μέσα στο έτοιμο.

----------


## pizzass

καλα ναι αυτο ισχυει..αλλα ας πουμε πριν μετακομισω ειχαμε εναν κρεοπωλη χρονια και μασ ελεγε τι να παιρνουμε κ τι οχι γτ ημασταν χρονια πελατες..ετσι πιστευς αν αναπτυξεις καλη σχεση μπορεισ να ξερεις πανω κατω  :01. Wink:

----------


## Jumaru

> Εγώ και μόνο που τα βλέπω κόβω δρόμο, αλλά εντάξει αυτό δεν σημαίνει τίποτα (απλά δε μου "γεμίζουν" που λέμε). Η εύκολη εναλλακτική που σου προτείνω και που μ' αυτή θα ξέρεις τι ακριβώς έχει μέσα το μπιφτέκι σου είναι: παίρνεις μισό κιλό άπαχο κιμαδάκι μοσχαρίσιο (νουά, για παράδειγμα) το Σάββατο το πρωί, βρίσκεις ένα ελεύθερο 20λεπτο την Κυριακή, φτιάχνεις 5 μπιφτέκια με κιμά των 100 γραμμαρίων έκαστο (ή 10 των 50, αν τα προτιμάς μικρά) και τα χώνεις στην κατάψυξη εκτός από ένα ή δύο που θα φας την επόμενη μέρα. Ετσι θα έχεις για όλη τη βδομάδα μπιφτεκάκι χειροποίητο και άμεσα διαθέσιμο.


+1
Προσωπικά δεν το ζυμώνω καν. Όπως είναι στο αντικολλητικό με μια σαλάτα κ είναι μια χαρά. Μ'αρέσει να έχει λίγο πιο 'κρεατίλα' και όχι το κλασσικό μπιφτέκι.

----------


## teo18480

Ποσα μπιφτεκια (Μεσσαιου μεγεθους) βγαζει η συνταγη αυτη και τι θρεπτικη αξια εχει ;;πρωτεινη-υδατανθρακα και λιπος ;

----------


## steg

Τα 100 γραμμάρια μοσχαρίσιου κιμά (από στρογγυλό ή νουά) έχουν 34 γραμμάρια πρωτείνη και 9 γραμμάρια λίπος. Βάλε λίγο ακόμα γραμμάρια λίπους από το ελαιόλαδο και ελάχιστα γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακες από το ψωμί ή τη φρυγανιά. Τα άλλα συστατικά είναι αμελητέα.

----------


## jannous44

> Τα 100 γραμμάρια μοσχαρίσιου κιμά (από στρογγυλό ή νουά) έχουν 34 γραμμάρια πρωτείνη και 9 γραμμάρια λίπος. Βάλε λίγο ακόμα γραμμάρια λίπους από το ελαιόλαδο και ελάχιστα γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακες από το ψωμί ή τη φρυγανιά. Τα άλλα συστατικά είναι αμελητέα.


εδω σε ενα προγραμμα που εχω μου βγαζει οτι στα 100γ εχει 30γ πρωτεινη και 19λιπος.

κατι ακομα σε περιοδο γραμμωσης. κανει η συχνει χρηση η οχι λογο των πολλων λιπαρων? ας πουμε πηγα πηρα 3κιλα κιμα και σκευτομε να τα κανω μπιφτεκια να εχω να τρωω οταν πρεπει. :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## PEGY

Έφτιαξα σήμερα τα μπιφτέκια κ βγήκαν σούπερ :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Είχα μισο κιλό μοσχαρίσιο κιμά, οπότε κ απ τα υπόλοιπα υλικά έβαγα τις μισές ποσότητες.

Αντί για σκόρδο(θα μυρίζω στο γραφείο κ ποιος μ ακούει...) έχω λάδι αρωματισμένο με σκόδρο κ δυόσμο (στο μπουκάλι με το λάδι έχω βάλει μερικές σκελίδες σκόρδο κ δυόσμο) κ έτσι τα μπιφτέκια πήραν ωραία μυρωδιά. Επίσης έβαλα κάρυ. 
Βγήκαν 5 μπιφτέκια από 150 γρ το καθένα, αλλά ξέχασα να τα ζυγίσω κ μετά το ψήσιμο.

Πολύ ωραία πάντως η συνταγή :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## steg

Ο άπαχος μοσχαρίσιος κιμάς από νουά ή στρογγυλό έχει 34 γρ. πρωτείνη στα 100, σύμφωνα με το nutritiondata.com. Με τρία κιλά κιμά κάνεις 30 μεγάλα μπιφτέκια, αλλά πρέπει να τα φας μέσα σε 2 βδομάδες, γιατί στην κοινή κατάψυξη δεν κρατάνε παραπάνω. Πέγκι, προφανώς 150 γρ. είναι το τελικό βάρος του μπιφτεκιού (τα 100 γρ. του κιμά συν των υπόλοιπων υλικών).

----------


## jannous44

δεν μου απαντησε κανεις... :01. Sad:

----------


## PEGY

> Ο άπαχος μοσχαρίσιος κιμάς από νουά ή στρογγυλό έχει 34 γρ. πρωτείνη στα 100, σύμφωνα με το nutritiondata.com. Με τρία κιλά κιμά κάνεις 30 μεγάλα μπιφτέκια, αλλά πρέπει να τα φας μέσα σε 2 βδομάδες, γιατί στην κοινή κατάψυξη δεν κρατάνε παραπάνω. Πέγκι, προφανώς 150 γρ. είναι το τελικό βάρος του μπιφτεκιού (τα 100 γρ. του κιμά συν των υπόλοιπων υλικών).



Ναί!!! 150 γρ. είναι το τελικό βάρος, μαζί με βρώμη, κρεμμύδι κ.α. Αλλά φαντάζομαι με το ψήσιμο θα φύγαν τα υγρά κ θα μειώθηκε το βάρος κ απ την πείνα μου ξέχασα να το ζυγίσω....

Την πρωτείνη δεν την υπολογίζουμε ψημένη;

----------


## SeXperT

> Είχα μισο κιλό μοσχαρίσιο κιμά, οπότε κ απ τα υπόλοιπα υλικά έβαγα τις μισές ποσότητες.
> 
> Βγήκαν 5 μπιφτέκια από 150 γρ το καθένα,


pegy με μισο κιλο κυμα πως εβγαλες 5 μπιφτεκια των 150? τοσο πολυ βαρος εχουν τα αλλα υλικα?

----------


## PEGY

> pegy με μισο κιλο κυμα πως εβγαλες 5 μπιφτεκια των 150? τοσο πολυ βαρος εχουν τα αλλα υλικα?


καλημέρα!

Κοίτα το βάρος έπαιζε, από 130 έως 150. Τα υλικά είναι τα ίδια της συνταγής στο μισό. Α! κ ο κιμάς ήταν 550. Αμα τα βάλεις όλα αυτά  νομίζω βγαίνουν ε;

Πόσο βάρος χάνουν στο ψήσιμο; το βάρος που κοιτάμε είναι το τελικό έτσι;

----------


## ChRiSbB

Εδώ και λίγες μέρες τρώω μπιφτέκια με βρώμη και έχουν φοβερή γεύση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lef

> Εδώ και λίγες μέρες τρώω μπιφτέκια με βρώμη και έχουν φοβερή γεύση


φιλε εδω και καιρο τρωω με βρωμη και πραγματικα τα σπαει
τωρα στις γιορτες εφαγα παλι κανονικα με φρυγανια και δεν ελεγαν μια :08. Toast:

----------


## Hardy

δοκιμασα κιμα απο κοτοπουλο..μια χαρα στην γευση αλλα ειναι ποιοτικος?? εχω αμφιβολιες...

----------


## Hardy

> δοκιμασα κιμα απο κοτοπουλο..μια χαρα στην γευση αλλα ειναι ποιοτικος?? εχω αμφιβολιες...


 :03. Thumb up:  καμια γνωμη???

----------


## Κωστας74

το μπιφτέκι θεωρείται υγιεινή τροφή?
αυτό που παίρνεις απ το κρεοπωλείο εννοώ?

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Αν μιλάμε για μπιφτέκι από μοσχαρίσιο κιμά εξαρτάται από το πόσο λιπαρό είναι το κομμάτι του κρέατος που έχουν χρησιμοποιησει,όσο λιγότερο λιπαρό τόσο καλύτερο, μετά παίζει ρόλο το πόσο υδατανθρακα έχει μέσα το μπιφτέκι που συνήθως είναι από ψωμί, για να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο κέρδος το ποσοστό κρέατος ( που δεν είναι και το πιο καθαρό από θέμα λίπους) μειώνεται αρκετά και αυξάνεται το ποσοστό του υδατανθρακα, αυτό είναι κάτι που γίνεται σε όλα τα τυποποιημένα τρόφιμα 
Αν το μπιφτέκι είναι από γαλοπούλα η κοτόπουλο το ιδανικό είναι να παρασκευαζεται από το στήθος των πουλερικών χωρίς την πέτσα, αλλά και πάλι κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει συνήθως ο κιμάς  πουλερικών που χρησιμοποιειτε για τα έτοιμα συσκευασμένα μπιφτέκια πραγματικά δεν θα ήθελες να ξέρεις πως γίνεται. 
Το ιδανικό είναι να αγοράζεις από κάποιο κρεοπωλείο που το γνωρίζεις, και να επιλέγεις εσύ το κομμάτι κρέατος αν πρόκειται για μοσχάρι η στήθος κοτόπουλου η γαλοπούλας χωρίς την πέτσα που θέλεις, να στο κάνει κιμά και να φτιάξεις μόνος σου τα μπιφτέκια για να ξέρεις τι τρως.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αν μιλάμε για μπιφτέκι από μοσχαρίσιο κιμά εξαρτάται από το πόσο λιπαρό είναι το κομμάτι του κρέατος που έχουν χρησιμοποιησει,όσο λιγότερο λιπαρό τόσο καλύτερο, μετά παίζει ρόλο το πόσο υδατανθρακα έχει μέσα το μπιφτέκι που συνήθως είναι από ψωμί, για να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο κέρδος το ποσοστό κρέατος ( που δεν είναι και το πιο καθαρό από θέμα λίπους) μειώνεται αρκετά και αυξάνεται το ποσοστό του υδατανθρακα, αυτό είναι κάτι που γίνεται σε όλα τα τυποποιημένα τρόφιμα
> Αν το μπιφτέκι είναι από γαλοπούλα η κοτόπουλο το ιδανικό είναι να παρασκευαζεται από το στήθος των πουλερικών χωρίς την πέτσα, αλλά και πάλι κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει συνήθως ο κιμάς πουλερικών που χρησιμοποιειτε για τα έτοιμα συσκευασμένα μπιφτέκια πραγματικά δεν θα ήθελες να ξέρεις πως γίνεται.
> Το ιδανικό είναι να αγοράζεις από κάποιο κρεοπωλείο που το γνωρίζεις, και να επιλέγεις εσύ το κομμάτι κρέατος αν πρόκειται για μοσχάρι η στήθος κοτόπουλου η γαλοπούλας χωρίς την πέτσα που θέλεις, να στο κάνει κιμά και να φτιάξεις μόνος σου τα μπιφτέκια για να ξέρεις τι τρως.


+1000





> το μπιφτέκι θεωρείται υγιεινή τροφή?
> αυτό που παίρνεις απ το κρεοπωλείο εννοώ?



Επιλογη κομματιού εκείνη την στιγμή και κοψιμο σε κιμά, μετά φτιάξιμο τα μπιφτέκια με τα απολύτως απαραίτητα υλικα, κυρίως μπαχαρια. Αντι για βρεγμένη ψύχα ή τριμμένη φρυγανιά, μπορεί κάποιος να βάλει κουάκερ.
Τα ετοιμα δεν ειναι παντα η καλύτερη επιλογή ,τις προάλλες το αλέσαν το κοτόπουλο με την πέτσα και οταν τον ρώτησα γιατι το έκανε, μου είχε πει "ετσι το ζητάνε για να νοστιμεύει"  :01. Smile:

----------

